# Cool/Funny pictures?



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dog's name: Ella
Cat's name: Martha
Horse's name: Wesley
Pig's name: Olivia
Peacock's name: Ferdinand. 
We do NOT own the pig. She was at the farm of a horse we went to see.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lol what game is that?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't help myself! lol It's farmville on Facebook.
I'll post some farm pics soon... It's not my farm, though.


mct97 said:


> Lol what game is that?


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

oky doky that's fine


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Amazing pictures! What camera do you have? Do you use Photoshop?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I use Corel Paint Shop Pro instead of photoshop
I have a Nikon D60... love the camera  They have come out with several models since, though.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

How much was your camera ? 
I WANT ONE AND WILL HAVE ONE HAHA !


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

haha! I know the feeling. A couple years ago I payed 795 for the camera and an extra lense. Price has gone WAY down on this model, though.... somewhere in the lower $500's probably. The D40 is even less expensive.


AfterParty said:


> How much was your camera ?
> I WANT ONE AND WILL HAVE ONE HAHA !


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Ohhh credit card , here i come


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Copy that. Mine was tax return. LOL


AfterParty said:


> Ohhh credit card , here i come


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

these are cool, anymore??


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I use Corel Paint Shop Pro instead of photoshop
> I have a Nikon D60... love the camera  They have come out with several models since, though.


I was about to ask you what camera you use. I love love love the pictures. Is it your business or just a hobby?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

The piggy is soooo cute! is it a mini pot belly or just a pot belly?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you  I'm just now getting ready to launch my business. Working on my website right now... I'm hoping to squeeze my way in with the PBR one day


upupandflyaway1 said:


> I was about to ask you what camera you use. I love love love the pictures. Is it your business or just a hobby?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

The animals at our barn:

Dogs:

Buddy:








Brusa:








Impy:








Rascel:








Rocer:








Manny:








Other Animals:

Gucci - Pig:








Gos - Goose:










Horses next post


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Horses*

Arrow Star:








Discovery:








Sargeant Pepper:








Bishop:








Night Heat:








Blackjack:








Silver Sabre:








Traces of Gold:








Irish Dream:








Love Story:








Last ones next post lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Last ones*

Shorty:








Damper:








Pony Girl:








Pharist Dancer:


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Love the pictures  I can't wait to have property of my own one day so I can have more farm animals.


----------



## Maci (Mar 26, 2010)

/var/folders/+a/+arjtpG+GDuOl2znT6toKk7hvyQ/-Tmp-/com.apple.PhotoBooth-T0xa0fd90.tmp.npf4rt/Photo 19.jpg


----------

